# silky ringneck



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

My indoor silky ringneck laid eggs for the first time yesterday!  I've had him a year and a half and just thought "she" was a he! She's w/ another hen but I did bring a male in for a few weeks as he was being bullied by another male. I can't remember if that fits the time frame for her to have fertile eggs. I wasn't thinking to breed her but now I'm excited to see what she gets! She, Little Peep, is an albino/silky and the possible mate is a blond wild. If she has silkies, I will be worried to keep them separate because I know silky to silky is not good. I'll let everyone know if she hatches anything!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

doveone52 said:


> My indoor silky ringneck laid eggs for the first time yesterday!  I've had him a year and a half and just thought "she" was a he! She's w/ another hen but I did bring a male in for a few weeks as he was being bullied by another male. I can't remember if that fits the time frame for her to have fertile eggs. I wasn't thinking to breed her but now I'm excited to see what she gets! She, Little Peep, is an albino/silky and the possible mate is a blond wild. If she has silkies, I will be worried to keep them separate because I know silky to silky is not good. I'll let everyone know if she hatches anything!


wow, the doves can be so confusing for sure when it comes to sexing.. I was given 5 doves.. she had what she thought, was one male and two hens in one cage and two males in another.. well the two males laid eggs after they were with me for 4 months..lol... so I really had one male and four hens.. I gave the true pair away and kept the three remaining hens.. as the male was just too loud for me.. they are doing great together and I get 6 eggs every month.. no babies here...but sometimes I wish there was a male in there to have babies..but 3 is enough for me... how exciting esp with the silky.. I would want more of those too, I heard they are real sweet hearts and so docile.. keep us posted.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

If all silkies are like Little Peep, they are definitely sweet, docile birds. I've only seen her act aggressively once and that was yesterday when I thought it was a good idea to "reunite" the pair, give her a little help w/ the eggs. She went after him like you wouldn't believe and he couldn't WAIT to get out of there! So she is just with her little hen friend. But, Lordy, yes, she iis a sweetheart. I just love the look of the feathering! In my dreams, there's a blond wild silky in one of those eggs!


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Silky Ringnecks are beautiful! Are both hens sitting on the eggs...together or separately? You have me confused about the color of the male...you are calling it Blond Wild? 
Blond, also called Fawn, is the dilute of Wild Type, also called Dark. So Blond is a color and Wild Type is a color. 
I have had 2 males hatch and rear babies...but never 2 females. I am *NOT* saying it can't happen...I'm sure others had success, but not me. Good luck and I hope you get your Blond Silky you are wishing for. Please keep us updated!

Dawn


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks, doves1111! The other hen does not help Little Peep w/ the eggs. They aren't really affectionate to each other but don't pick on each other either. I had a young-about 6 mo old male-in with them for a few weeks, then "voila"! Eggs from L. Peep! I'm a little confused about the timing. Can't really remember when I put him back outside so there's just a small chance those eggs may be fertile. I'm really not at all knowledgeable about dove or pigeon genetics and I don't usually breed them. I got them all from a lady in Va. who has won state championship in ringnecks past 8 yrs. She has every color imaginable! She told me the possible mate was a blond wild. I absolutely must get some pictures posted!


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

I have had two sets of females hatch eggs - The males seem to loose interest on sitting on the eggs quicker.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Jeannine said:


> I have had two sets of females hatch eggs - The males seem to loose interest on sitting on the eggs quicker.


Now see...I found the opposite. The hens sat good and hatched the eggs...but lost interest in caring for the young when they hatched. You never know until you try...all birds act different.

Dawn


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Wow! I don't know how L. Peep will be but she's sitting those eggs like a champ! All by her self. The other hen likes to sit next to the nest bowl but I've never seen her try to take a turn sitting. 
L. Peep is something of an enigma to me. She is definitely different in her behavior than my other 5 doves. Can't quite put my finger on it. She has always kind of "flown under the radar" so to speak. She doesn't fly as well as the others so maybe it has something to do with self preservation? Yet, she was as aggressive as they come when I tried putting the male back in!


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

I had a Blond Silky hen set and hatch the eggs all by herself...and then raise the young all by herself. The male I paired her up with turned out to be a "dead beat". I tried them again for the second time...and still no help from Dad. A couple of years later I tried using him again with a different hen...he never changed! I never used him for breeding again. Too bad to...he was gorgeous! It was a lot of work for the mother...a lot of hens will just give up.

Did you check to see if the eggs are fertile? Are they turning dark and opaque in color?

Dawn


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Doves1111 said:


> I had a Blond Silky hen set and hatch the eggs all by herself...and then raise the young all by herself. The male I paired her up with turned out to be a "dead beat". I tried them again for the second time...and still no help from Dad. A couple of years later I tried using him again with a different hen...he never changed! I never used him for breeding again. Too bad to...he was gorgeous! It was a lot of work for the mother...a lot of hens will just give up.
> 
> Did you check to see if the eggs are fertile? Are they turning dark and opaque in color?
> 
> Dawn


I did candle them last night and they look infertile. I will check again this weekend. I'm sad but a little relieved because I was concerned for her health. She just seems so much more fragile than the other doves and she would have been a single mom. That's why she's an indoor girl! I got her just out of the nest and she used to sleep on a puppy pad on a pillow next to my head!
I know what you mean about 'deadbeat dad's". I do have some absolutely superlative dad's and they make me so proud!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

doveone52 said:


> I did candle them last night and they look infertile. I will check again this weekend. I'm sad but a little relieved because I was concerned for her health. She just seems so much more fragile than the other doves and she would have been a single mom. That's why she's an indoor girl! I got her just out of the nest and she used to sleep on a puppy pad on a pillow next to my head!
> I know what you mean about 'deadbeat dad's". I do have some absolutely superlative dad's and they make me so proud!


you know if really wanted some young from her you could try to pair her with the male and foster the real eggs under a pigeon..


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> you know if really wanted some young from her you could try to pair her with the male and foster the real eggs under a pigeon..


Wow, Michelle! Hadn't thought of that! Thanks for the suggestion. I might just do that!


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Pigeons would raise the doves really good. My neighbor had pigeons and she wanted some doves so I gave her some eggs and they hatched. And boy did those doves grow up quick and plump


----------



## hankabus (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi everyone.

I have 4 pure white ringneck cocks and 5 pure white ringneck hens. One of the hens is a silky I purchased from a breeder. Doveone52 stated you cannot or should not breed silky to silky. Why is this? I ask because I do want more silky's. If I breed my silky hen to a smooth feathered male what are my odds of getting silky babies?? Or is that what I am supposed to do...

Hank


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi, Hank. The problem breeding silky to silky is you might get an "extreme" silky which is very unhealthy and have very poor feathers. I'm not sure about the odds of getting a silky when bred to a normal feathered dove, but I'm thinking about 50/50. Maybe someone here will let us know.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

doveone52 said:


> Hi, Hank. The problem breeding silky to silky is you might get an "extreme" silky which is very unhealthy and have very poor feathers. I'm not sure about the odds of getting a silky when bred to a normal feathered dove, but I'm thinking about 50/50. Maybe someone here will let us know.


Hi Hank...the above is all correct. Always breed a Silky to a Normal feathered bird...you will get 50% Normal and 50% Silky offspring. 

Here is some info from the IDS site on the Silky Ringneck.
http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/RNColorPics/silky.htm

Pics of an "extreme" Silky on Dr Wilmer Miller's site...
http://www.ringneckdove.com/Wilmer's WebPage/oddities.htm

White Silky Ringnecks are beautiful! 

Dawn


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Wonder why there is no silky gene in the pigeon world? Could you imagine a silky Indian fantail!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

doveone52 said:


> Wonder why there is no silky gene in the pigeon world? Could you imagine a silky Indian fantail!


actually there is..

http://darwinspigeons.com/#/silky-pigeon-gene/4537067652


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

doveone52 said:


> Wonder why there is no silky gene in the pigeon world? Could you imagine a silky Indian fantail!


OMG...deja vu!!!
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/silky-fantail-10540.html


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

How does the silky gene work in the pigeon world? Because in Doves all you have to do is mate a silky with a normal dove. What about pigeons?


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

ValencianFigs said:


> How does the silky gene work in the pigeon world? Because in Doves all you have to do is mate a silky with a normal dove. What about pigeons?


I think the silky gene works the same way...according to the Darwin's Pigeons...

http://darwinspigeons.com/#/silky-pigeon-gene/4537067652
..."On the other hand, the heterozygous nature of ordinary silky can just as well be considered advantageous, since a single specimen can produce many more without any inbreeding, from matings with normals."...

Dawn


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ValencianFigs said:


> How does the silky gene work in the pigeon world? Because in Doves all you have to do is mate a silky with a normal dove. What about pigeons?



I think that is what is said in the article.. I skimmed over it too..


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

very interesting!


----------



## hankabus (Dec 3, 2009)

thank you for answering my question about the silky breeding. I am going to go ahead and breed her to my best looking handsome hunk of a bird ....

Hank


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Let us know what you get, Hank!


----------



## hankabus (Dec 3, 2009)

Yes I will let you know what I end up with for sure 

thank you
Hank


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

Wouldn't the big fat (and I mean that in the nicest way) Pigeon smush the little dove eggs and or hatchling? I have a Homer, a Birmingham Roller, and Ringnecks and their sizes are very different.

I fostered out an egg to a pair (Ringnecks) of good sitters; they were on their own eggs for months on end, but none were ever fertile. When the fostered egg hatched the adults didn't want anything to do with the hatching...luckily another clutch hatched the day before to my #1 momma dove, so I popped the little blond guy in with his two white cousins (poor ugly duckling syndrome) and all was good. 

Oddly enough one of the foster sitters had a fertile egg hatch recently and they have been excellent parents. So do they know who's egg is whom?


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Jeannine, I really don't think they do or maybe they don't care? I did an egg swap w/ Spirit Wings and my Indian fantails did a super job. I have fostered out a handful of eggs and, without fail, the parents were completely dedicated. My very best foster pair lost their first clutch of babies. Inexperience, I guess. But now they've got the hang of it and they are amazing!


----------



## hankabus (Dec 3, 2009)

hankabus said:


> thank you for answering my question about the silky breeding. I am going to go ahead and breed her to my best looking handsome hunk of a bird ....
> 
> Hank


If you remember a while back I had asked some questions regarding breeding a silky ringneck to a silky ringneck and was correctly informed by doveone52 that would probably not be a good thing to do as an extreme silky would likely be the result. I took the knowledge gained by that and bread her (the silky) to a smooth feathered male. I also stated I would keep you all informed of the result. 
The result was this

Two fertile eggs, both hatched. unfortunately one baby died shortly after hatching. I do not know why. BUT ... I now have a very beautiful silky baby that is now ready to wean. I do not know the sex yet, for some reason I'm feeling female don't ask why but nonetheless she/ he is every bit as beautiful as the mother.

Thank you Doveone52 and everyone else for your input and the valuable info I gained from you

Hank 
ps if I knew anything about computers I would post a pic but do not know how...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the update, Hank. I'm sorry the one baby didn't make it but very happy the other one did and is doing well. If you are able to attach a picture of the bird to an e-mail and send it to me at [email protected], I will be happy to post it here on Pigeon-Talk for you. 

Terry


----------



## hankabus (Dec 3, 2009)

Thank you TAWhatley I will take a pic and send to you in the next day or so

Hank


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Congratulations!!! I can't wait to see the pic. White Silky doves are so pretty...their feathers look like white lace...

Dawn


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Great news, Hank! Thanks for the update! Would love to see but I understand about the computer thing. I'm so sorry the other baby died.


----------

